# Extension tube on 55-250??



## GrantH (Sep 28, 2012)

I am going to shoot a motorcycle race and shoot a bit of racing in general so I am curious if there is any reason not to use an extension tube on a 55-250 "kit" lens? It will be paired to a 7d.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 28, 2012)

I realize this is typically for Macro and Manual Focus...just hoping to get lucky. I'll rent the 1-400L if need be.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2012)

Extension tube, as in for shooting macro? At a motorcycle race? Did I miss something here?

Or an extension tube as in a teleconverter to increase your focal length?


----------



## Dao (Sep 28, 2012)

I think OP maybe looking for Teleconverter (TC) instead of extension tube. I am not sure if there are TC that work with EF-S lenses.  Renting the 100-400mm lens is a better alternative.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 28, 2012)

Dao said:


> I think OP maybe looking for Teleconverter (TC) instead of extension tube. I am not sure if there are TC that work with EF-S lenses.  Renting the 100-400mm lens is a better alternative.



This. Sorry.


----------

